# A little scrap and a new wrench holder



## firbikrhd1 (Sep 5, 2011)

This little project doesn't require any great precision, high skill, nor is it particularly exciting or complex, but it may motivate others to organize their shops or give birth to some new ideas. I hope so!

Recently I acquired some new ratcheting combination wrenches and needed to incorporate them into my already overcrowded tool box. I also had some beat up aluminum scrap that's been kicking around the shop for years that I was tired of moving from place to place, so, this project was born.

Initially I turned some of the scrap aluminum into time consuming scrap aluminum because it took a couple of tries to get the geometry right. (lets call it a learning experience) Mostly, this is because I just started drawing and cutting without giving adequate thought to what the bends would do to the angle of the spaces, therefore I have included a picture of the flat stock cut out before bending to save anyone who might want to do something similar a little aggravation.


----------



## rleete (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice. 

Now, glue some flat magnets to the back of it, so you can stick it up on the side of the box while you're working.


----------



## nctoxic (Sep 9, 2011)

A nice use of some leftover scrap. I noticed, however, that you had the wrenches stacked two deep. Heck, why not make another one?


----------



## firbikrhd1 (Sep 9, 2011)

> author=nctox link=topic=3412.msg25116#msg25116 date=1315605140
> A nice use of some leftover scrap. I noticed, however, that you had the wrenches stacked two deep. Heck, why not make another one?



Actually I did make two, one for the similar metric sizes. By stacking the wrenches two deep I can store more wrenches in an organized manner in my already overcrowded tool box. It isn't that much effort to pick up one wrench to get to another. The wrenches I use most often are in racks that have a place for each wrench but they take up more than twice the room. You can actually see a portion of one of that type in the foreground of the last picture I posted.


----------



## rleete (Sep 9, 2011)

When I'm working on something, I usually grab two wrenches anyway. For instance, I was adjusting the bike seats for the neighborhood kids tonight. I can eyeball a nut and say, "it's half inch", but I grab the 9/16" as well, just in case. Saves me having to make two trips.

Turns out they were 9/16 after all.


----------

